# Is it safe to hold my chicks



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it safe to hold 4 day old chicks? we were told if we held them before a week old they would die


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can hold them, just be very gentle and make sure they're not away from the heat lamp for long.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

JC17 said:


> You can hold them, just be very gentle and make sure they're not away from the heat lamp for long.


Thanks! That helps a lot!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes , hold those chicks. I have never heard of them dying if held to early. We have always held ours from day 1 once they fluff out.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't let small children hold them, or new kittens or new puppies, and you should wash your hands first (to protect them) and wash your hands after (for your protection - chickens do carry salmonella) and make sure your hands are warm. I handled my 8 chicks, that was early March, and they are all still here.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My husband and I have held our chicks from the first day as well as the entire family. All are fine!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

All of my kids and my kids friends have held and still hold our chicks and chickens.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh I hold mine and I find that they bond more in doing so.


----------

